# My previous account just disappeared



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Craig, I can't seem to login to my old username, I don't know why it got deleted or what. I was never informed if I had committed any violation or anything. I'm keen to recover that account since I'm one of the first 100 to register for this site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Ive also lost my old profile, i dont know why, it was called mreco99 and i havent used it for probably over a year, cant remeber. Can it be reactivated?


----------



## crasher8 (Mar 8, 2013)

I once had mine deactivated by submitting a link to Induro rebates and extended warranty info. The kind of thing you find everyday here for more respected products by more respected members. Lame. Oh well. I guess if the 'right' person complains...


----------



## bvukich (Mar 8, 2013)

I know we periodically purge old accounts as there are tens of thousands that get created during each contest, post once, and then never login again.

We'll also sometimes get a spammer that will create thousands of randomly named, or sequentially named accounts, and then abandon them once they realize they're useless since they can't post links until they've reached a certain post threshold.

Mark 5D Team III (if I'm remembering your old name right) and mreco99 don't show in the user list so they were deleted.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tanks Bvukich

Does that mean they definately cant be revived? because i can search for my old username and still see the threads i took part in.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 8, 2013)

Every week, spam robots signup a thousand or more members, but our defensive measures keep almost all of them from posting.

Eventually, we clean up and remove members that haven't logged in for a while.

We do have the ability now to only remove old members who have no posts or only a few, so hopefully active members will not get removed if they take a 6 month break.

Its time to clean up again, but it brings the system to its knees to do tens of thousand's at once, so it must be done in small chunks.

We cannot retrieve them, but you might be able to signup again with the same user name, I've never tried it.

If a user is gone, he is gone, but the posts may remain.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 8, 2013)

ok, well that has its benefits. 
Bit like robbing a bank, hiding for a year, and coming back to civilisation and nobodys looking for you.

Not a big issue. Thanks


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 12, 2013)

bvukich said:


> I know we periodically purge old accounts as there are tens of thousands that get created during each contest, post once, and then never login again.
> 
> We'll also sometimes get a spammer that will create thousands of randomly named, or sequentially named accounts, and then abandon them once they realize they're useless since they can't post links until they've reached a certain post threshold.
> 
> Mark 5D Team III (if I'm remembering your old name right) and mreco99 don't show in the user list so they were deleted.



^^^None of those apply to me. My previous account was this: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=100

What do you mean "don't show in the user list so they were deleted"? Shouldn't that be the other way around? What are your criteria for deleting usernames? I definitely don't fall into the categories "CR Backup Admin" has mentioned. I can still search for my old posts. Yes, I'm the 100th person to register for this forum after the reformat. But I was already very active even before there was even a forum and we all just commented below the actual article. That is why I chose that username, it was an in-joke during those times before there was a forum (old-timers here would know the "joke"  ), same with my signature (another in-joke, used by another poster in an article comment thread then ).


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 12, 2013)

Mark D5 TEAM III said:


> What do you mean "don't show in the user list so they were deleted"? Shouldn't that be the other way around? What are your criteria for deleting usernames? I definitely don't fall into the categories "CR Backup Admin" has mentioned. I can still search for my old posts. Yes, I'm the 100th person to register for this forum after the reformat. But I was already very active even before there was even a forum and we all just commented below the actual article. That is why I chose that username, it was an in-joke during those times before there was a forum (old-timers here would know the "joke"  ), same with my signature (another in-joke, used by another poster in an article comment thread then ).



If you are not in the user list, your account is gone, that's what he means. When a user is deleted, there is no entry in the list. Posts from the user may remain, but his name is shown in black, not red to show that he is no longer a user.

What was your old user name? Can you post a link to a recent post if there is one. If you have posted recently, I might be able to find out what happened, but the history disappears pretty fast from the logs with thousands of entries a day.

It seems very unlikely that a moderator or administrator removed you without some good reason. I'm sure that one of the mods would have mentioned it by now if they recall anything.


----------

